# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Zerwała ze mną dziewczyna

## :((

Witam,
Byliśmy ze sobą 6 lat i od 3 ze sobą mieszkaliśmy. Po roku mieszkania zaczęło się psuć miedzy nami. Często były ciche dni, ale mimo wszystko ze sobą byliśmy. Jeszcze nie dawno deklarowała że mnie bardzo kocha, a ja byłem chyba zbyt pewny siebie, nie doceniałem jej, nie miała we mnie żadnego wsparcia. Pojechałem na 3 tygodnie w delegacje, po tygodniu napisała do mnie wiadomość na gg, że chce się rozstać, odpocząć być sama, niezależna, że jesteśmy tylko z przyzwyczajenia, a tak nie powinno być. 
Nie wiem co o tym myśleć, czy może ma kogoś nowego. Dla mnie była najważniejsza, w końcu to pierwsza miłość.
Za dwa dni wracam i nie wiem czy będę potrafił wziąć walizki i wyjść tak po prostu. Nie wiem co mam robić kupić jej kwiaty i prosić o jeszcze jedną szanse?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak wrócisz to porozmawiacie, wiem ze jest to bardzo ciężkie, ale głowa do góry. Jeszcze nie wszystko stracone, myślę, że szczera rozmowa może wam pomóc.

----------


## Asia

A mnie zostawił facet po 4 latach wspólnego życia. Jest mi bardzo ciężko, nie radzę sobie sama ze sobą. Ostatnio przyszło mi nawet do głowy samobójstwo bo nie chce mi sie żyć  :Frown:  Momentami mam napady płaczu jak małe dziecko. Przyjaciele czasami już nie mają siły i brakuje im cierpliwości, bo nic do mnie nie dociera. Ale był zawsze przy mnie w dobrych i złych chwilach. Najgorsze jest to że miałam nadzieje że jednak wróci do mnie, a z tego co wiem to podobno się już spotyka z jakąś dziewczyną. To mnie szczerze mówiąc jeszcze bardziej dobiło  :Frown:  
Jeśli macie podobne problemy to napiszcie, może to pomoże w odzyskaniu pewności siebie.

----------


## Kamil

Szczera rozmowa i kwiaty po powrocie do domu to konieczność. Właściwie to niepotrzebnie wyjeżdżałeś. 
W takiej sytuacji, kiedy Wasz związek zaczął się rozpadać powinieneś szczególnie poświęcić jej uwagę. Teraz może być za późno.

----------


## Gosia

Pewnie zbyt długo ją ignorowałeś, mogła pomyśleć, że się nią po prostu znudziłeś.
Spróbuj okazać jej więcej zainteresowania, po tylu latach szybkie rozstanie jest nie możliwe, chyba, że Cię nie kocha.

----------

